# WC dogs



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! The look so cute with their ribbons.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and lovely ribbons. Congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great day and great photos! Congratulations! The dogs look so happy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow they sure are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------

